# Chicken was crossing the road



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was coming back with scratch from the feed store. 2 blocks away this hen is in the road. I get out, and can't catch her so I got some scratch and she ate it out of my hand. She was friendly, didn't flap her wings, I could feel her keel bone and nothing in her crop. So I brought her home and put her in a pen by herself. She was happy to eat a lot of food. 

The neighbor in a car said the people down the road have chickens. I said if you see them and they're missing one, I got her.

Here's pics. She is very dark red, much less orange than the pics. Just a dark red. What is she?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a production red.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Nm156, probably a Red Star (RSL.) She looks a bit scraggly. You might want to worm her Karen, and check her for external parasites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, red star. I agree. She's in a pen quite happy with the amenities. I will worm her x2, dust her. She is a bit scraggly . Looking at her feet, I would guess she's under a year. Hopefully, like my neighbor's chickens, Marek's won't bother her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I named her Maggie, no idea why. It fit. She took a dust bath this morning. I wormed her yesterday. Her poop looks absolutely normal.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Could be a RIR. My production reds are lighter in color and have occasional beige or very light feathers mixed with the red


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

She looks like my Lucy who is a RIR but then again being a noob, don't believe anything I say. LOL!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How is it so many people find birds wandering around and I have never seen the first one?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Hatchery Production reds and Rhode Island reds will vary in color and appearance depending on their breeding stock.
My Townline and Meyers RIRs look very different but look like hatchery RIRs.Breeders of Heritage RIRs will tell you all Hatchery RED birds are production birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was thinking RIR. It looked like on the Meyer site the tips of the tail feathers were light on the sex link and had black tips on the RIR. But, it looks like the RIR had much more yellow in the legs, where the sex links are paler.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> How is it so many people find birds wandering around and I have never seen the first one?


This is the first time I've seen a chicken on the road. I know from mine if one had gotten over the fence, the next thing they want is to get back to the flock. This hen was skinny as in pinch the keel, and empty crop. So I don't know how long she was lost. I think she's pretty happy now. She took a dust bath yesterday.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meyer's RIRs.......
View attachment 19026

The one in the middle is their New Hampshire.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heritage RIR's are mahogany in color from what I've seen.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/production-vs-rhode-island-reds-4363/


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

View attachment 19031

Townline's RIR
View attachment 19032

Townline's Red Cross and RIR
View attachment 19033

View attachment 19034

Red CRoss


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, that link was good.

If I deal in "most likely's" , what ever mine is probably came from Rural King, and is whatever they had at the time. They did have batches of RIR and also batches of Red Stars at different times. Seems they continually offer a good variety.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chicken crossing the road. We named her Maggie. She's finished molting. I first had her in with one flock of bigger chickens. She didn't deal with it. I put her in my main flock and she kept avoiding them and I worried about her eating. Now I've rearranged a few chickens. My 7roo and 3 hen silkies are now 3 hen and 2 roos. I've added 2 Polish who are docile. And put her in there, and things seem to be good. No battles, a bit of pecking order. But a good group. The other 5 silkie roos are together and get along. We have them in a pen with a 4x5 foot coop with an open wired face. They crow really loud . So now we throw a blanket over the front to muffle the crowing. It does work. They don't wake me up any more.


----------

